

Embrace all your users, even the pirates arrgh - jewgonewild
http://www.davidedicillo.com/iphone/embrace-all-your-users-even-the-pirates-arrgh/

======
houseabsolute
Eh, this may not be true. Users gain something from your attention. At the
margin, they may be willing to pay for it. Giving it freely, whether the user
paid or not, removes that incentive.

------
davidedicillo
I updated the image, the first one was the wrong image, now it makes more
sense

------
jahmon
I totally agree! Press is press.

